
Implementing a CNN for Human Activity Recognition in Tensorflow - aqibsaeed
https://github.com/aqibsaeed/Human-Activity-Recognition-using-CNN
======
brudgers
Related blog post: [http://aqibsaeed.github.io/2016-11-04-human-activity-
recogni...](http://aqibsaeed.github.io/2016-11-04-human-activity-recognition-
cnn/)

